# Vorschläge zur Verschlüsselung von Daten in der DB



## Kirby.exe (27. Jan 2020)

Alsooo ich würde mich gerne etwas mehr mit DB Sicherheit beschäftigen und es würde mich interessieren welche Wege und Möglichkeiten es gibt Daten zu verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln. Ich habe leider sehr wenige Kenntnisse in Kryptographie und kenne zwar viele Verschlüsselungen vom Namen her, jedoch wie man beispielsweise eine 128-bit Verschlüsselung umsetzt, wüsste ich nicht  

Beispielsweise würde ich gerne in meinem Fall beim Neueintrag in die DB nur das Passwort verschlüsseln :


----------



## httpdigest (27. Jan 2020)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1054022/best-way-to-store-password-in-database#answer-1054033


----------



## Kirby.exe (27. Jan 2020)

Dankeeee


----------

